# [gelöst] IPV6 und DNS mit Avahi, seltsames verhalten

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Nachdem ich ja logischer weise keinen DNSserver pflegen möchte nutze ich Avahi für die Namensauflösung im IPV6-Netzwerk. Das funktioniert nach einmaliger Anpassung von "nsswitch.conf" und er "avahi-daemon.conf" wirklich ausgezeichnet. Das ganze funktioniert in einem nativen IPV6-Netzwerk ohne IPV4 Anbindung super. Ein paar Rechner müssen aber nach wie vor noch zusätzlich IPV4 haben. Und da tritt mein Problem auf. Wenn man z.b. einen Server im Browser aufruft, z.B. "backuppc.supertux.local" dann hat man ca. ein Timeout von 7 Sekunden bis die Seite angezeigt wird. Das tritt nicht auf wenn die gleiche Seite im IPV6-DNSserver eintragen ist, dann kommt diese auch superschnell geladen. 

Hier liegt vermutlich wohl ein Problem mit Avahi vor, oder eher ein Feature. Er sucht anscheinend zuerst nach V4 und dann erst dann nach V6. Wie gesagt ist nur V6 aktiv wird auch mit Avahi alles schnell geladen. 

IPV4 ist in Avahi deaktiviert. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee an was das liegen kann. Ich mein laut RFC sollte eine Anwendung zuerst nach IPV6 suchen.

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Sun Dec 04, 2011 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

Ok, Problem gelöst, lesen bildet wohl angemerkt noch immer:

```
If you wish to resolve only IPv6 addresses                                                                              

│use mdns6.  For IPv4 addresses only, use mdns4.  To resolve both                                                                                

│use mdns.  Keep in mind that mdns will be slower if there are no                                                                                

│IPv6 addresses published via mDNS on the network.  There are also                                                                               

│minimal (mdns?_minimal) libraries which only lookup .local hosts                                                                                

│and 169.254.x.x addresses.   
```

Also die Zeile muss so aussehen, und schon geht die Post ab  :Smile: 

```
hosts:       files dns mdns6
```

lg

boospy

----------

